#ubuntu-it-meeting 2016-09-19
<jollyjoe> salveee
<jollyjoe> qlc sveglio??
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2017-09-18
<Bubu_> Buonasera
<Janvitus> Bubu_: non qua lol nel nostro
<Bubu_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Bubu_> (seguono moccoli in aramaico)
